# Water retention on test e



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm week 4 of test e cycle @ 500mg a week. Started to notice I'm carrying a little water. Anything I can do to stop water retention ?

Also, I'm in week 4 now so will I start to feel the test e kick in soon ?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lower estrogens to reduce water - or avoid sodium -- you should know this.

Week 1 you should feel the hormonal changes.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Lower estrogens to reduce water - or avoid sodium -- you should know this.
> 
> Week 1 you should feel the hormonal changes.


I've had spots and also sensitive nipples (upped adex) but that's about all I've had so far.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Digger78 said:


> I've had spots and also sensitive nipples (upped adex) but that's about all I've had so far.


Acne --> try high dosage zinc. If no go, UGL accutane

High E2 (sensitive nips, water) --> increase adex dosage and reassess in 7 days


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

wet compounds make you hold water, its part of the game. basically embrace it and make gains


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Digger78 said:


> I'm week 4 of test e cycle @ 500mg a week. Started to notice I'm carrying a little water. Anything I can do to stop water retention ?
> 
> Also, I'm in week 4 now so will I start to feel the test e kick in soon ?


Stay on point with AI.

Watch Sodium.

3000mg Vit C ed split 1000mg x 3 a day.

Up Water Intake.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

As has been said,keep water intake high and control estrogen levels with your AI. But do remember that water retention in the muscle cells is what helps you to be strong , cushions joints and tendons and as long as there is no gyno issue I would embrace it.

At the end of the cycle it will dissipate and you can see what you have to work with.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

AI's give me (or stop the gear from masking) joint issues so i'm about to start experimenting with natural solutions.

I have dandelion root, nettle and high vit-c supps on the way.

might be worth looking into if water retention is your only issue.


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

andyboro said:


> AI's give me (or stop the gear from masking) joint issues so i'm about to start experimenting with natural solutions.
> 
> I have dandelion root, nettle and high vit-c supps on the way.
> 
> might be worth looking into if water retention is your only issue.


Im suffering from water weight on Test E 125mg per week (TRT) but my estro isnt high enough to warrent an AI...

Is test E considered 'wet'? will i never be able to shred on trt  ?


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm running test e @ 500mg and currently doing 1mg of Adex ed (will be changing to 25mg aromiasin eod on Monday), im drinking 6ltrs of water each day so can't really do more than that.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Digger78 said:


> I'm running test e @ 500mg and currently doing 1mg of Adex ed (will be changing to 25mg aromiasin eod on Monday), im drinking 6ltrs of water each day so can't really do more than that.


25mg eod for aromasin.

You can drop the adex now to .5


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

you can also reduce your carb and salt intakes, both of these can contribute to water retention.

having a cheaty pizza makes me noticeably more puffy.

not in the 'hello sailor' way ofc.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Most people will get water retention on test. Your diet will depict how much water retention you will get. If you want less water retention try eat cleaner and more whole foods, lower sodium and keep you sodium intake consistent and drink more water.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

2 options,

if your not brilliant with diet, then deal with it, starting to mess with diet mid cycle might end up lowering gains for the sake of not wanting to wait until after to see the full effect.

or number 2, fiddle the little numbers in the diet to reduce water retention, varies from person to person so its anyones guess really unless you already know yourself


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

elliot438 said:


> Most people will get water retention on test. Your diet will depict how much water retention you will get. If you want less water retention try eat cleaner and more whole foods, lower sodium and keep you sodium intake consistent and drink more water.


Does this also relate if you are on low TRT levels of exogenous T? At natural levels of T and E even if exogenous why would you hold more water?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

You won't be holding any estrogen related water on 1m of adex ed you should look at your diet for answers.

Where are you holding the water & what's you sodium intake?


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> You won't be holding any estrogen related water on 1m of adex ed you should look at your diet for answers.
> 
> Where are you holding the water & what's you sodium intake?


Im not on Adex at all, just Test E 0,5ml a week...

Holding water around the abdomen no where else...

Usually very low, around 2000mg a day. But while skiing it was all processed meats etc in austria so could of been way way higher...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Oliverduke said:


> Im not on Adex at all, just Test E 0,5ml a week...
> 
> Holding water around the abdomen no where else...
> 
> Usually very low, around 2000mg a day. But while skiing it was all processed meats etc in austria so could of been way way higher...


How do you know it's water and not fat gain

I was talking to the op anyway lol


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> You won't be holding any estrogen related water on 1m of adex ed you should look at your diet for answers.
> 
> Where are you holding the water & what's you sodium intake?


I just look a little bloated. Had bf done last week and im not carrying much fat. Not sure exactly what my sodium intake is but I can't see it being high at all. I eat clean and lean.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> AI's give me (or stop the gear from masking) joint issues so i'm about to start experimenting with natural solutions.
> 
> I have dandelion root, nettle and high vit-c supps on the way.
> 
> might be worth looking into if water retention is your only issue.


5g vitamin C a day definitely helps with bloat for me, people even commented my face looked leaner


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Digger78 said:


> I just look a little bloated. Had bf done last week and im not carrying much fat. Not sure exactly what my sodium intake is but I can't see it being high at all. I eat clean and lean.


Not exactly sure what you mean by bloat but you can expect to hold sub q water as well as muscle water on AAS its part and parcel, everyone wants the muscle water but not the sub q water, getting rid of the sub q water is what competitors put a lot of time and effort into.


----------

